
Realmax Qian is a light, fully wireless AR/VR headset with a 100-degree FOV - aphextron
https://venturebeat.com/2019/01/09/realmax-qian/
======
karmakaze
The image quality seems pretty low, same as Oculus Rift DK2 (1080p 100° FoV).
Compare to the nReal which is 1080p with a 52° FoV (4x denser pixels).

